# Indulge the Old Man....



## MilburnCreek (Feb 25, 2013)

My forearms were so full today i couldn't bend my elbows and I fucking loved it!


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 25, 2013)

Muscle pumps are the best


----------



## Big-John (Feb 26, 2013)

I love a good pump.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2013)

Shit Milburn I missed this post .. looking great and seems like ure in the groove bro and that's a cool feeling.
keep it up dammit


----------



## striffe (Mar 16, 2013)

Lookin good man


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 16, 2013)

what chems are you currently using?


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 16, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> what chems are you currently using?



600 test cyp/wk
400 deca/wk
700iu hcg/wk

cialis like candy, but not for workout purposes...lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 16, 2013)

Perfect milburn ..good.cycle!


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 16, 2013)

why the hcg?


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 17, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> why the hcg?



Short answer: I'm on TRT, and Doc thought it would be good as 'part of the whole package.'


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice man, keep crushing it!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking great matey. You have progressed alot in recent times... keep it up


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 17, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Short answer: I'm on TRT, and Doc thought it would be good as 'part of the whole package.'



I never understood hcg. I know how it works, but why use it. its like synthol for your nuts, theres not real size there. artificial inflation and when you come off it, theres not real work done. (disregard fascia stretching etc)


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 17, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> I never understood hcg. I know how it works, but why use it. its like synthol for your nuts, theres not real size there. artificial inflation and when you come off it, theres not real work done. (disregard fascia stretching etc)



Even if that's true...what's wrong with big nuts?  I'm interested in every fucking corner of my body making potential hook-ups weak in the knees


----------

